# Where to get Red Runner roaches



## Mystymantis (Jan 25, 2022)

I have a dwindling colony of Red Runner Roaches and was thinking of getting some more at some point. And I was wondering if there is a good place to get them from. I have tried looking for them online but many of the websites are sold out of them. I did find a few places that have them for sale but I am not sure if they are reputable. I don't want to get them from an untrustworthy place. Is there any place you guys get them that is good?


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 25, 2022)

Got any reptile shows in your area?  You'll often find them for sale there.


----------



## agent A (Feb 4, 2022)

they are all over ebay it seems

they are nice roaches but I'm allergic


----------



## Mystymantis (Feb 10, 2022)

Yeah I did see some on Ebay. Oh dear that's not fun to be allergic to them. I know people can be allergic to roaches which is one reason they aren't more popular I guess.

And no there are no reptile shows I know of near me.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 11, 2022)

It’s been over 2 weeks since you asked.  Did you end up finding a reputable source?


----------



## Mystymantis (Feb 14, 2022)

Maybe? I kind of stopped looking though because of the temperatures being super cold. But I found a place called HappyLittleGuys.com and it looks reputable I think.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 15, 2022)

Mystymantis said:


> Maybe? I kind of stopped looking though because of the temperatures being super cold. But I found a place called HappyLittleGuys.com and it looks reputable I think.


They seem legit.  It's hard to tell from a website.  Bugs in Cyberspace carries Shelfordella lateralis as well.  I believe the owner also owns this message board.  I've never read a bad review on them.


----------



## agent A (Feb 16, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> They seem legit.  It's hard to tell from a website.  Bugs in Cyberspace carries Shelfordella lateralis as well.  I believe the owner also owns this message board.  I've never read a bad review on them.


yes, Peter does, and I could probably ask him to mail you some _S. lateralis _in return for some of my _Blaberus fusca_


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 17, 2022)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> yes, Peter does, and I could probably ask him to mail you some _S. lateralis _in return for some of my _Blaberus fusca_


I appreciate that Alex.  Maybe Mystymantis would be interested in your offer.  I'm still in the hypothetical stage with all this.  Like many males, I'm afraid to commit.


----------



## The Wolven (Feb 17, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> I appreciate that Alex.  Maybe Mystymantis would be interested in your offer.  I'm still in the hypothetical stage with all this.  Like many males, I'm afraid to commit.


Understandable. Such behavior keeps male's heads intact.


----------



## Mystymantis (Feb 25, 2022)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> yes, Peter does, and I could probably ask him to mail you some _S. lateralis _in return for some of my _Blaberus fusca_


They are out of stock on the website that's the only reason I haven't gotten them from him. Bugsincyberspace is where I originally got them from. I would totally get them from there if they were available.


----------



## Hatsuneko (Feb 25, 2022)

I get my red runners from sgvmantid. Highly recommended. I used to buy from them on ebay, then I got smart and found SGV Mantis on Facebook and I got the quantities I actually wanted for much cheaper.


----------



## Mystymantis (Feb 26, 2022)

Hatsuneko said:


> I get my red runners from sgvmantid. Highly recommended. I used to buy from them on ebay, then I got smart and found SGV Mantis on Facebook and I got the quantities I actually wanted for much cheaper.


Ok I will look into possibly buying them from there. I found a website called SGV-mantis is that it? It is not facebook though.


----------



## Mystymantis (Feb 26, 2022)

So I am pretty sure SGV mantis is the right website. Its not the most advanced website, but it does seem legit.


----------



## Hatsuneko (Feb 26, 2022)

Mystymantis said:


> Ok I will look into possibly buying them from there. I found a website called SGV-mantis is that it? It is not facebook though.


I'm pretty sure it is the same people, but the best deal would be messenging them on facebook. (I actually compared across platforms)


----------



## BugCurious (Feb 27, 2022)

Mystymantis said:


> I have a dwindling colony of Red Runner Roaches and was thinking of getting some more at some point. And I was wondering if there is a good place to get them from. I have tried looking for them online but many of the websites are sold out of them. I did find a few places that have them for sale but I am not sure if they are reputable. I don't want to get them from an untrustworthy place. Is there any place you guys get them that is good?


Cape Cod Roaches seem to have some in stock: https://capecodroaches.com/products/red-runner-roaches-colony. I haven't purchased from them though.


----------

